# Shipping to Canada



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Do any of the site sponsors ship to Canada?

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think we have any site sponsors at this time. Ideally though you need to contact any vendors directly to see if they ship to your location.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Have you checked any mail order places within Canada?


----------

